# Halo Reach



## TypeA

Ill own this, anyone else?

G4 5 outta 5 Lots of videos

http://g4tv.com/games/xbox-360/61984/Halo-Reach/review/


----------



## Moonfly

Dont own it yet, but Ive heard some good things from the Beta players, and I know a guy that got hold of it early and he said it was excellent, like going back to the first Halo again.


----------



## TypeA

Online reviews abound already, all saying its a great game. Only video I skipped watching on g4 was the 'first 15 minutes' as I dont want to spoil the beginning for myself. Otherwise the videos on the new (or redesigned) weapons and vehicles made me :drool:

Not to sound like a fan-boy or anything but I see this game in contention for GOTY.


----------



## TypeA

GF got this for me today, thank God she's working this weekend! That free $20 gift card with purchase from BB is an awesome deal.


----------



## Moonfly

dsr put his review and suffice to say the review is favourable. I now have this game and I think its back to how Halo was when it begun, its a much better game than any of the sequels. I fell out of love with the series, H2 was a bit of a disappointment to me and after H3 I stopped bothering with the series. I'm glad I bought this one now Ive played it, and I have to say its one of the most impressive and enjoyable games Ive played this year, and back to true epic Halo how it should have always been. This is the game Halo 3 should have been.


----------



## celica_pete21

Definitely the best Halo game so far!  And I LOVE that they brought the origina pistol back! I couldn't stand the pistol from H3. But everything about this game is awesome. The online play, campaign, firefight, voting system for game maps and style!  Love it!! 

It's so hard to be excited for COD: Black Ops right now too! lol


----------



## TypeA

Ive found the music to be a little much at times and not being able to shut it off is very annoying. 'Playing my own music and pausing it' works but removes dialog too  Otherwise its a great game, almost made sergeant in just one weekend of solo campaign on heroic :boxer:


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX

I was really burnt out on Halo for quite awhile but I must say this is a very well made game. I have just been playing the multi-player but it is so much fun to play...haven't had time for the campaign.


----------



## Moonfly

Th e campaign is the best since the original game, ad much better than H2 and H3 IMO. You should definitely take the time to complete it. I dont do that many off line games modes these days, but I have been doing with this one, which says something :T


----------



## ddgtr

I agree, the campaign mode on Reach is phenomenal. I like that the original pistol is back, but they messed with the BR. I liked the 3 shot bursts. Also, is it me or it just seems that the BR in Reach is not as powerful/effective as in H2 and H3?


----------



## Instal

ddgtr said:


> I agree, the campaign mode on Reach is phenomenal. I like that the original pistol is back, but they messed with the BR. I liked the 3 shot bursts. Also, is it me or it just seems that the BR in Reach is not as powerful/effective as in H2 and H3?


Its not just you at all, it is way less powerful. It is only effective with a perfect head shot and even at that it takes 4 clean head shots to take out some elites. Its a drag for me cuz its my favorite weapon but the pistol is great!


----------



## Moonfly

I tend to only go for heashots, so its not an issue for me. Back n Halo:CE, the assault rifle was 1 shot, 3 shot or full auto by using the trigger effectively, I really think they should have kept that, and made the assault rifle a bigger heavier but more powerful gun, then made the BR more like an MP5 type gun. Bit late now though.

After H3 I got a bit bored of Halo, but now after playing reach, I want another game ad its now dawned on me that it wont be happening. Reach is the game H3 should have been to be honest (which is a trend that really annoys me), and had it been we could have had way more fu with the Halo series IMO.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'm the same, I can't stop playing. I've completed normal and Heroic but have been stalled on the last battle on legendary. There are too many brutes and not enough grenades or mortars or even assault rifgle bullets and that one brute with the Fuel Rod Gun is just killing me!!!!!!...... I really do love this game.


----------



## Moonfly

Shoot me an FR and I'll do it with you, I need to get the campaign complete on Legendary too. Ive also been doing the firefight rocket and sniper levels on Lengendary, but its hard and if your up for it, how about we plough through those too?


----------



## Dale Rasco

I am definitely up for it Dan, I'll send the FR when I get a chance in a bit.


----------



## Moonfly

Well I'm online now, so shoot whenever your ready :T

If anyone else wants to jump in, just say the word.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'll be at work for another several hours so don't look for me to be on for a while. Unless I start feeling ill and suddenly need to go home. :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly

What time do you have now, its 3PM where I am. Just trying to figure out the time diffence between us for reference.

Was that a sneeze I just heard?


----------



## Dale Rasco

9:00 am


----------



## Moonfly

thats unlucky :rofl:

That puts you 6 ours behind me then, which means late night for me :blink:


----------



## Dale Rasco

We can do it this weekend. I'll go ahead and send you an FR and look for you on line. I also realized I am watching Jonah Hex for review tonight so today may be bad anyway. What is your work schedule? I get up at about 3:30 in the morning so playing before I go in may be an option.


----------



## Moonfly

I'm self employed so work is all over the place. Ive had none this week, so had lots of time to kill. My gaming is worked around my other half too, but I'm sure we'll catch up online.


----------



## TypeA

Moonfly said:


> After H3 I got a bit bored of Halo, but now after playing reach, I want another game ad its now dawned on me that it wont be happening.



So you think the Halo franchise will come to an end because Bungie wont be making another Halo?


----------



## Moonfly

TypeA said:


> So you think the Halo franchise will come to an end because Bungie wont be making another Halo?


The FPS experience as it is now will undoubtedly come to an end. We may get other games, but I doubt there will be much I am interested in personally. If S did produce another FPS based on Halo, I wouldnt be so sure it would be better than Reach.


----------



## ddgtr

As graphics improve at the rate they currently are, there is definitely enough room for more Halo games. All they need is a good, solid storyline which IF they are smart and do not get cheap they could easily get from a good writer. Also, they have to resist temptation to not rush out the product as they did with H2 and H3 in the classic a la Microsoft manner. Most importantly they have to stick to that "Halo 1" feel they FINALLY brought back in Reach.

IMHO, these are essential to another successful Halo game...


----------



## TypeA

I consider the quality of the halo story second only to maybe bioshock. I doubt we have seen the last of Halo, even as good as it is now. Im even optimistic Black Ops will be worthy of the COD name in spite of Treyarch having to fill shoes like Infinity Ward's. Guess time will tell...


----------



## Moonfly

TypeA said:


> I consider the quality of the halo story second only to maybe bioshock. I doubt we have seen the last of Halo, even as good as it is now. Im even optimistic Black Ops will be worthy of the COD name in spite of Treyarch having to fill shoes like Infinity Ward's. Guess time will tell...


Ive actually preferred Treyarch's games. Cod3 was my favorite :unbelievable:


----------



## CompguyRG

I've got to say, I was burnt out on Halo. My Friends and I used to play Halo 2 in college every night for hours bogging down the campus network. After 3 I'd all but left the series.

With that being said, a friend of mine brought his copy over last night and we marathoned through most of the campaign co-op. I really enjoyed it. They brought ingenuity and originality back to Halo. The combat is far more honed. The Star Fox-esque flying sequences are a blast. The story is engaging. Thus far I'm a big fan! 

Once I feel brave I'll hop online and get waxed to see how fun that is.


----------



## celica_pete21

CompguyRG said:


> I've got to say, I was burnt out on Halo. My Friends and I used to play Halo 2 in college every night for hours bogging down the campus network. After 3 I'd all but left the series.
> 
> With that being said, a friend of mine brought his copy over last night and we marathoned through most of the campaign co-op. I really enjoyed it. They brought ingenuity and originality back to Halo. The combat is far more honed. The Star Fox-esque flying sequences are a blast. The story is engaging. Thus far I'm a big fan!
> 
> Once I feel brave I'll hop online and get waxed to see how fun that is.


I feel the same way! I LOVED 3... however, ODST nearly ruined the series for me because 1. It was $60 for a game that took like 2 hours to beat, and 2. If you had a set of 4 playing Firefight, and you were good, you would literally be going for hours and hours.... with no chance for a drink or bathroom break! lol I know because we unlocked Recon that night. We were on firefight for about 6 hours straight, 3 of those hours through one game... I like that they changed Firefight in the new one to have series that only last like 20 minutes.

I am an online player, I do the campaign when no friends are online or I am bored. I do not care for campaigns too much, I just like to get online. With that said, I think you will LOVE the online gameplay. It's nearly perfect, and they just keep updating it to make it rock even more... AND they even included a set of maps for FREE in an update, so you can't beat that. lol


----------



## CompguyRG

I took the plunge last night after beating the solo campaign and went online. Surprisingly, it wasn't the inevitable bloodbath that typically comes when joining a games multiplayer months after release. While I'd like to say it was my gaming prowess, I'm more inclined to attribute my moderate success to the games balance and auto-join system. I was consistently paired with players around my skill level and rarely did any one person totally dominate a game. 
If anyone ever has any hesitations of not getting this game due to "lack of skill" or fear of l33t players I would recommend taking another look and at least hopping on a few games before passing judgment. I was guilty of the formentioned and I found myself going to bed far later than I had planned. :whistling:


----------



## ddgtr

I agree. The online experience seems to be better than the previous versions. I would still like to see an unranked mode, complete with team play, etc. Also, there is still the problem of those who start a game and sit around getting killed. Bungie HAS to figure out a solution for that, I don't know, like set a flag if a person has 0 kills and no activity during a game and prohibit them to play co op for the remainder of the day??

It's not about winning or loosing (kind of) but it just ruins the game for everyone...


----------



## DaRoza

They have that similar issue in other online FPS games as well. Another option would be to match players based on average play skill or something along thoes lines.


----------



## nholmes1

DaRoza said:


> They have that similar issue in other online FPS games as well. Another option would be to match players based on average play skill or something along thoes lines.


Welcome to Xbox Live as this has been an available option for a while, though it was far from perfect before but does appear to be improving over time...


----------



## scott

Is anyone else having problems with Reach not wanting to load or it comes up "reading DVD"? I have to eject and reload several times to get it to play.


----------



## Moonfly

Never happened to me, and Ive never even seen it come up as an issue to be honest, must be a rare one that.


----------



## jayhawk

Is it just me or does the game play seem a little bit slow...


----------



## TypeA

More cut scenes than the others in the series, thats for sure.


----------



## jarrod1937

DDgtr, as far as i know they kick you out of the match making if you seem away after one match. Thats about the best they can do without kicking players that just went for a quick bathroom break. What i've been impressed with is reaches network programming. I'm an indie game dev (art and programming) and have seen quite a few of their gdc (game development conference) presentations, and let me say, you'd be quite impressed just by the effort they put into their systems to keep the gameplay smooth. Imagine connections that occasionally drop, ping times that fluctuate from 20-300 ms, speeds ranging from 1-5 megabits...etc. Now imagine making all of these users having roughly the same experience, it's quite impressive. They've also addressed quite a few of the match making issues that you had in the previous games. It's already been stated that they're better at matching you with those of similar skill.


----------



## stillen

i play reach and the bloom is reduced to 85% which is great.


----------



## Moonfly

Is bloom what makes the difference between a great game and a poor one?


----------



## stillen

the other Halo games had zero bloom they were better than reach altough 85% helps they also have a zero bloom gametype with less bloom you four four shots as opposed to five meaning you can shoot faster.


----------



## Moonfly

I must confess, I dont really get what your trying to say. I have noticed no difference between how well I can shoot between any of the halo titles. Bloom isnt affecting me. FWIW, I think Reach is a great looking game and care little for how effects and the look of the game is achieved. Many people try to find that one extra jaggy or what ever where as I tend to look for something that just looks generally impressive, runs smooth and is immersive.


----------

